# There Is Something Terribly Wrong With



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

He hasn't turned the tv on yet today and it's 3:00


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Saving himself for the Pro Bowl and he is not a fan of the X Games or the 24 hours at Daytona.









Guess I gave away what I have been doing.







Actually I don't think I have turned off the TV today, so I guess I have his back.









Jim


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe it's because there is no football on today for the first time in 4 months. I bet he will make a full recovery by next Sunday!









And no, the pro bowl does not count!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I havent watched tv in 2 weeks... Its a good thing Dox. He needs a break.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Must be outside washing/waxing the Outback for the upcoming Rally!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

What about the tennis? LOL, today was a sports day for sure, we LOVE WinterX....but we did have to get out to visit Oklahoma, state #29: check!

I'm sure he's back on track now, just sent our 10 year old to bed, he'd be watching the football all night if he could.

Ali


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Must be outside washing/waxing the Outback for the upcoming Rally!!!


if you mean President's Day, well, now that we know we could go there are no sites available. Sniffle.

Otherwise it'll be Spring Rally!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Saving himself for the Pro Bowl and he is not a fan of the X Games or the 24 hours at Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi is TV addict but if he ever starts playing video games, we WILL get divorced!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Must be outside washing/waxing the Outback for the upcoming Rally!!!


if you mean President's Day, well, now that we know we could go there are no sites available. Sniffle.

Otherwise it'll be Spring Rally!
[/quote]

Ah...just come on over, there are always no shows.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Must be outside washing/waxing the Outback for the upcoming Rally!!!


if you mean President's Day, well, now that we know we could go there are no sites available. Sniffle.

Otherwise it'll be Spring Rally!
[/quote]

Ah...just come on over, there are always no shows.
[/quote]

and if there isn't ? I would have to listen to him ya know!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No football until late afternoon. I'm surprised he even bothered to get out of bed not to mention not turning on the TV.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> No football until late afternoon. I'm surprised he even bothered to get out of bed not to mention not turning on the TV.


it was a pleasant day and he cleaned up the yard and Taylin played outside while he was working, they were both happy! Even one of the dogs refused to come in! Later he went to the Gym ( he is dieting again and working out again) so tv didn't come on til last night.

I am sure though that if football were on he would have been super glued to the recliner


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> No football until late afternoon. I'm surprised he even bothered to get out of bed not to mention not turning on the TV.


it was a pleasant day and he cleaned up the yard and Taylin played outside while he was working, they were both happy! Even one of the dogs refused to come in! Later he went to the Gym ( he is dieting again and working out again) so tv didn't come on til last night.

I am sure though that if football were on he would have been super glued to the recliner
[/quote]

Glad to see his priorities are straight. And as long as "the work" is getting done. He's good. Kudos


----------

